# HS928 auger compatible on a HS828?



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I picked up an old HS 828 tracked unit and a local Honda dealer showed me a pair of used augers that came off a HS928 that are in decent shape. Just wondering if the augers will fit on the 828? I tried a search and could only find info on auger housing.

The dealer wasn’t sure if the augers would work or not. I will look at the serial number on the machine to get the exact model. It is the Canadian version of the 828 with the electric chute and electric start.

Any information is appreciated.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

from what i can find they share the same auger part numbers but with out the full model number being sure is not a fact as even with a different model number used the same page comes up 
828 Honda Power Equipment HS828 TAS - SZAK 1000001-1999999 AUGER | Shank's Lawn Honda
928 Honda Power Equipment HS828 TAS - SZAK 1000001-1999999 AUGER | Shank's Lawn Honda


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the dealer wasnt sure???????? darn , that would scare me.

yes , they will fit. On most Hondas the first number is the horsepower and the second number is width of bucket. so 8-28 and 9-28 is same size bucket.

Has to be HS though . the HSS 928 augers will not fit on a HS model unless you make some expensive adjustments.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Good to know about the compatibility and thanks. I will get back with machine model number. The auger just came from a parts bin and the worker did the eyeball assessment, and still needed to run the number. They initially typed in hs80 instead of hs828, so the typo gave different parts info I think.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Update. Found a donor machine on the other side of the country, and bought the augers, impeller, and chute for a good price, and the shipment is almost here. I plan on giving the augers and impeller a coat of rust paint, and possibly installing an impeller kit. I might paint the chute while it's off too. The space between the impeller and housing seems big enough that an impeller kit would benefit. How does the 828 do in heavier snow conditions? Also, is there anything I should expect when swapping out the Augers and impeller? Replace bearings, etc? Never done it before. Thanks. Getting cold here but not snowing right now.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

With healthy serrations as the above shown augers you'd have easy time with machine biting into hard packed snow. Do not waste your time on the impeller kit, impeller kit works great on machine that have anything beyond 1/4" of clearance between the impeller and the impeller tunnel, HS machines only have 1/8"~1/4" clearance, the only reason why your machine would clog from wet snow is if you were to have a bad impeller bearing or if the impeller is bent/damaged.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> Update. Found a donor machine on the other side of the country, and bought the augers, impeller, and chute for a good price, and the shipment is almost here. I plan on giving the augers and impeller a coat of rust paint, and possibly installing an impeller kit. I might paint the chute while it's off too. The space between the impeller and housing seems big enough that an impeller kit would benefit. How does the 828 do in heavier snow conditions? Also, is there anything I should expect when swapping out the Augers and impeller? Replace bearings, etc? Never done it before. Thanks. Getting cold here but not snowing right now.


looks like you SCORED! excellent looking augers. I would def change impeller bearing and inspect side bearings. if no play just remove rubber covers nad repack with grease. or replace .up to ypu.

would clean out shafts and clean auger gearbox shafts and apply anti seize grease before assembly.

also inspect shear bolt holes on augers. if egg shaped like these ( before and after ) then weld up the worn part of hole and drill it so its round again for shear bolt. will save you a lot of broken shears.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks for the tips guys, and makes sense to change the impeller bearing while it's apart, and inspect everything else. The after market prices for Honda parts are really expensive, and even more so in Canada. Finding a well priced donor machine makes a huge difference. The cheapest after market Augers alone, cost much more than what I paid for this package deal. Makes it worth it to continue fixing the old beast up, and either use it, or sell it. The original electric chute is missing some teeth, and this one is in much better condition, and will move better. This 828 is the electric chute, auto start.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, and makes sense to change the impeller bearing while it's apart, and inspect everything else. The after market prices for Honda parts are really expensive, and even more so in Canada. Finding a well priced donor machine makes a huge difference. The cheapest after market Augers alone, cost much more than what I paid for this package deal. Makes it worth it to continue fixing the old beast up, and either use it, or sell it. The original electric chute is missing some teeth, and this one is in much better condition, and will move better. This 828 is the electric chute, auto start.


glad things are gonna work out for you. be sure to post pics when done.


----------

